# Contador monedas [mecanica] pasar monedas de a una



## analogico (Sep 11, 2013)

no tengo idea de como funcionan y me gustaria armar uno


por lo que e visto usan una rueda giratoria 
y luego caen las monedas de una en una


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 11, 2013)

Hola Amigo, bueno al menos en los equipos que he visto, constan de un plato o disco que gira ordenando las monedas y canalizandolas hacia una ranura, a su vez esa ranura puede tener diferentes anchos, para asi poder clasificar las monedas por diametro.
Luego en cada salida correspondiente puede hallarse un detector magnetico u optico, el cual se utiliza para contarlas.


----------



## analogico (Sep 11, 2013)

hola
si el plato girando , problema es que las maquinas que e visto traen oculto la salida de las monedas
 no tengo ninguna para desarmarla y ver como esta diseñada

y no se 

e buscado en internet el diseño del plato y la ranura pero no
solo aparecen maquinas funcionando


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

Vos decis tipo asi?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2013)

Hay un post de como identificarlas inductivamente !


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

Yo entendi que eran tipo los dispenser de agua caliente de las estaciones de servicio que identifican el valor de cada moneda, si es como la de la imagen te explico como funcionan.
Es un plato giratorio que por fuerza centrifuga empuja las monedas contra los bordes del contenedor, a su vez tiene una salida que gradua la altura de la moneda (si esmuy alto se atracan, si muy chico quedan en el contenedor), pasan por una guia que las clasifica, en si esta guia tiene 1mm en los lados y se gradua el ancho de la moneda, si es muy chica o esta deformada cae adentro del espacio, y por encima una correa las presiona para empujarlas hacia afuera, y al final hay un opto que las cuenta. 
Te dejo fotos para que tengas referencia.
En la foto 1 esta el mecanismo en general, el plato, la perilla de abajo (mas grande) violeta gradua el ancho y la re arriba calibra el grosor de la moneda.
foto2 la correa que las tira hacia atras esta relajada, eso sirve para cuadno se atascan, apenas se ve la corredera de 1mm y ese heuco es por donde caen cuadno no es del diametro.
foto3 viste de frente, abajo hay un caño por donde caen y la correa esta estirada para hacer presion sobre la guia
foto4, ese plastico violeta es el opto, esta justo antes de la salida.
Este modelo nos causo mucho problema porque se le pueden meter pocas monedas, tengo para mostrarte otra maquina mucho mas grande y efectiva, si necesitas mas datos o fotos te ayudo
Edito: adjunto 2 fotos mas, en una se ve un cospel pasando por la corredera, y atras la arandela saliendo del contenedor, en la otra el cospel pasando por el optoy siendo apretado por la moneda


----------



## analogico (Sep 11, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Vos decis tipo asi?http://img.clasf.mx/2013/04/11/Repa...monedas-en-DF-tel-53922088-20130411042806.jpg


si



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay un post de como identificarlas inductivamente !


no eso es otra cosa






Marce dijo:


> Yo entendi que eran tipo los dispenser de agua caliente de las estaciones de servicio que identifican el valor de cada moneda, si es como la de la imagen te explico como funcionan.



no solo quiero que pasen las monedas de a 1 para poder contarlas



Marce dijo:


> Es un plato giratorio que por fuerza centrifuga empuja las monedas contra los bordes del contenedor, a su vez tiene una salida que gradua la altura de la moneda (si esmuy alto se atracan, si muy chico quedan en el contenedor), pasan por una guia que las clasifica, en si esta guia tiene 1mm en los lados y se gradua el ancho de la moneda, si es muy chica o esta deformada cae adentro del espacio, y por encima una correa las presiona para empujarlas hacia afuera



algo asi entiendo
 

entoces solo girar y esperar que una moneda salga


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

Claro, en la primer foto se ve el plato, eso solo gira, y en la anteultima foto se ve cuando van a la corredera, no es tanto como tu grafico, ya que en donde entran las monedas a la corredera se deforma el borde del contenedor, mira la foto 1 y la anteultima, mañana a la tarde te pongo mas fotos sobre esa parte para que tengas una idea mas clara.


----------



## analogico (Sep 11, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Claro, en la primer foto se ve el plato, eso solo gira, y en la anteultima foto se ve cuando van a la corredera, no es tanto como tu grafico, ya que en donde entran las monedas a la corredera se deforma el borde del contenedor, mira la foto 1 y la anteultima, mañana a la tarde te pongo mas fotos sobre esa parte para que tengas una idea mas clara.




Ver el archivo adjunto 98492
ya entiendo   el "corral" se dobla  como caracol  para crear la ranura 

 en esa maquina la bandeja tiene un lado flexible  para  regular el tipo de moneda

eso complica un poco  la construccion de la maquina ya que la rueda giratoria queda superpuesta
al "corral"


----------



## Marce (Sep 11, 2013)

Claaaaaro, si miras vas a ver que la curva de lata del contenedor no es redonda, y la perilla violeta de arriba empuja toda la carcaza hacia arriba o abajo (es un simple tornillo) y la punta esta en toda la carcaza, la "rosca" que tendria ese tornillo esta sujeta a esa curva de lata que le da la altura para el paso de las monedas, si miras la ultima foto del post anterior vas a ver como termina esa curva de lata.
 En la otra maquina que esta en mi laburo es mas grande y esa parte se desmonta por si se atraca un cospel, mañana le saco fotos y te las posteo para que tengas mas referencia de como hacerlo.


----------



## Marce (Sep 12, 2013)

Bueno mi viejo lo prometido es deuda, (digo mi viejo por no decirte el apocope de tu user )
 Esta maquina es la mas grande y muy buena, mucha velocidad de conteo y una tolva con mas capacidad, la tolva tiene base de cinta de goma que va hechando monedas al plato, esta correa anda cuando un resorte detecta que no hay muchas monedas girando en el plato, (hay una foto de ese resorte), asi el plato no se sobrecarga.
 Estan las mismas perillas que la otra maquina, perilla de altura y perilla y ancho, en la del ancho vas a ver el resorte casi sobre la corredera, y hay una foto para que veas como es la parte del plato con la seccion donde entran a la corredera


----------



## analogico (Sep 12, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> Bueno mi viejo lo prometido es deuda, (digo mi viejo por no decirte el apocope de tu user )
> Esta maquina es la mas grande y muy buena, mucha velocidad de conteo y una tolva con mas capacidad, la tolva tiene base de cinta de goma que va hechando monedas al plato, esta correa anda cuando un resorte detecta que no hay muchas monedas girando en el plato, (hay una foto de ese resorte), asi el plato no se sobrecarga.
> Estan las mismas perillas que la otra maquina, perilla de altura y perilla y ancho, en la del ancho vas a ver el resorte casi sobre la corredera, y hay una foto para que veas como es la parte del plato con la seccion donde entran a la corredera



 gracias
 o sea que apenas se asoma una moneda la agarra la correa y la lanza al sensor
y la velocidad de la correa determina la cuantas monedas salen por  minuto

voy a hacer  unas pruebas


----------



## Marce (Sep 12, 2013)

Si, en este caso es un solo motor que maneja el plato y la correa que las apreta y las saca, no se ve bien pero en la 4ta foto se ve la correa que las apreta y la correa dentada que viene del motor que hace girar èste. 
Pregunto, que monedas vas a contar? porque si es de un solo tamaño te podes ahorrar la corredera (por donde se mide el ancho), la curva (por donde se mide el grosor) es muy importante porque nos pasaba que si estaba muy grande entraban 2 monedas y se atascaban, pero si es graduada muy fina no te cuenta ninguna 
 te dejo una foto de donde se calibra el grosor, esta parte se levanta cuando atracan ahi, te dejo otra de cuando salen del plato y entran en la corredera, la otra es cuando esta en el centro del opto que las cuenta, y las otras del mecanismo en si.
 Mucha suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## analogico (Sep 15, 2013)

Marce dijo:


> .
> Pregunto, que monedas vas a contar? porque si es de un solo tamaño



me gustaria que pudiera contar de todas las monedas
pero  con que funcione con un solo tipo primero,
o que salgan de a una las monedas

ya arme el primer prototipo, y   funciona pero con pocas monedas es muy debil
lo estoy reforzando para que soporte   mas monedas
luego colocare el sensor de conteo


----------



## Marce (Sep 15, 2013)

Estas maquina las podes programar para que cuenten solas, capaz te voy a embarullar mas, pero te explico:
Un boton enciende/apaga el motor 
otro, borra la memoria de conteo actual
otro, es el pico:este sirve para cuando programas ponele 1000 monedas, metes un vaso con 50 contas y los borras, actualmente te quedaria en 0 para volver a contar, pero esas 50 quedan en la memoria de pico, y cuando llegues a 1000 se detiene hasta que apretes el boton de encendido, a este pico lo podes programar para la cantidad que vos quieras, y para borrar ese pico apretas borrar y boton pico.
y el otro son para poner los numeros de los picos (solo se ven mientras tenes el boton pico presionado)
 La ventaja de esto es que vos le podes llenar la tolva de monedas y cuando llegues a la cantidad que vos quieras la maquina se frena instantaneamente, no te deja pasar ni una mas ni una menos
 El motor no me acuerdo mucho, pero imagino que debe tener mucho torque porque las moneditas pesan,y hacerlas girar debe costarle mucho,
 Yo laburo en un casino, hace unos años cuando se usaban los cospeles les haciamos mantenimiento  a estas maquinas, principalmente a la corredera, al plato y al opto, contabamos mas de 200.000 monedas por dia, asi que imaginate como laburaban las pobres bichas


----------



## analogico (Sep 16, 2013)

si tuve la idea de hacer algo asi
pero con interfaz pc
por ahora eso supera lo que quiero

el problema no lo tengo en el torque  del motor sino en los  otros materiales  
el plato se doble con  el peso de las monedas

el  sistema esta  basado en  un  CD   al cual le  he cambiado el motor por  uno mas potente


para solucionar el  problema del plastico blando 
reforze todo pero debo esperar que sequue el pegamento antes de seguir probando
y encontrar algo que funcione como  un rodamiento-ruleman plano


----------

